# to offer somebody an interview, to get an interview



## elroy

Hello!

In English, if you are selected for an interview after applying for a job, it’s common to say

I *got* an interview.
They *offered* me an interview. 

Can we say the same thing in German?

Ich habe ein Vorstellungsgespräch *bekommen/gekriegt*.
Sie haben mir ein Vorstellungsgespräch *angeboten*.

Are these idiomatic?  If not, any alternatives?

Thanks!


----------



## berndf

Man wird normalerweise zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch _eingeladen_.


----------



## bearded

Ich dachte auch an das Verb 'vorschlagen'.
They offered me an interview : _sie haben mir ein Vorstellungsgespräch vorgeschlagen._
Bernds 'einladen' ist natürlich einwandfrei, bezieht sich aber  mMn auf einen Vorschlag mitsamt Termin.
In meinem 'vorschlagen' ist die Festsetzung eines Termins sozusagen noch nicht enthalten: ''_Würden Sie zu einem Gespräch kommen..?_''.
Erst danach erfolgt die Einladung: _Würde Ihnen Freitagnachmittag 16 Uhr passen?_


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> _sie haben mir ein Vorstellungsgespräch vorgeschlagen._


Es tut mir leid, ohne den Kontext einer wörtlichen Übersetzung aus dem Englischen hätte ich nicht auf gewusst, was der Satz heißen sollte. Zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch wird man entweder _eingeladen_ oder eben nicht. _Vorgeschlagen_ werden kann ein bestimmter Termin für dieses Gespräch. Dies bezieht sich dann aber ausschließlich auf den Termin, nicht aber auf die Frage ob überhaupt.


----------



## bearded

OK, dann würde vielleicht 'in Aussicht stellen' besser funktionieren?
_Sie haben mir ein (Vorstellungs)Gespräch in Aussicht gestellt._
Danke für Deine Präzision, berndf.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Elroy, kannst Du bitte etwas Kontext angeben?
Zunächst: berndf und bearded haben recht. Ich nutze es mit, will aber auch die Fragen nach den Originalsätzen beantworten.

Ich zeige, welche Varianten es ohne Kontext gibt:

_Ich habe ein Vorstellungsgespräch *bekommen/gekriegt*. _
Das Vorstellungsgespräch ist eigentlich schon vorbei. Es hat also eine andere Bedeutung.
Es ist eher umgangssprachlich, insbesondere mit "gekriegt". Es kann aber auch bedeuten, dass ich einen Termin bekommen habe. Dazu ist weiterer Kontext erforderlich. Es ist also unter Umständen mehrdeutig. Das bestätigt den umgangssprachlichen und eher beiläufigen Charakter.


_Ich habe einen Termin für ein Vorstellungsgespräch *bekommen/gekriegt*._
Das ist idiomatisch. Aber es ist "genauer" als in #1, denn der Termin wurde schon gegeben und (implizit) ist es eventuell eher eine Anordnung als eine Vereinbarung, zum Beispiel wenn der Termin vom Arbeitsamt kommt.

Wir haben einen Termin für ein Vorstellungsgespräch *vereinbart*.
(idiomatisch, aber andere Bedeutung.)

Sie haben mir ein Vorstellungsgespräch *angeboten*. 
(Das ist idiomatisch. Es funktioniert oft auch mit "man": _Man hat mir ein Vorstellungsgespräch *angeboten*. ) _Es funktioniert nur gut in Zusammenhang mit einer Definition von "Sie". _Ich habe vorgestern mit der Personalabteilung gesprochen. Sie (=die Mitarbeiter) haben mir ein Vorstellungsgespräch angeboten._


Ich kenne weiterhin folgende Varianten:
Ich wurde zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen.
Man hat mich zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen.
Ich habe einen Termin für ein Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen. (Wenn der Fakt "Termin" explizit benannt werden soll.)

Kannst Du bitte Kontext angeben, inwieweit es eine Anordnung, ein Vorschlag, eine Einladung oder eine Zusage sein soll? Wie ist die zeitliche Einordnung?


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> if you are selected for an interview after applying for a job


 Sorry, I thought this was sufficient as context.

The idea is this:

- You apply for a job (i.e. you submit your application materials).
- Your application gets reviewed, along with other applications that have been submitted.
- Some applicants are rejected; others are selected for an interview (the next stage in the selection process). 

When you say "I *got* an interview" or "they *offered* me an interview," you mean that you made it to the next stage: you were _*selected*_ for an interview.  "I *got* an interview" doesn't mean that the interview has taken place (that would be "I *had* an interview"). 

Is "Ich wurde zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch *eingeladen*" what would be said in this situation?

What about something like "I think they'll like my application.  I'm pretty sure I'll *get* an interview"?  "Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch *eingeladen* werde"?  Is that really what people say casually?  It sounds a bit wordy to me... 

Can we use "schaffen"?  "...dass ich's zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch *schaffe*"?


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you, elroy.

"Ich wurde zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch *eingeladen*" 
This is the best solution in my mind. I got an interview (connotation I was invited.)

"Ich habe es zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch geschafft."
This often means, that it is already over.

If context is clear, it means that I was selected and that I know it.
"Eingeladen" means that I was selected and invited.

"Ich hoffe/bin sicher, dass ich es zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch schaffe ..." Das ist idiomatisch, aber es liegt _alles_ in der Zukunft.
Ich muss mich dazu noch nicht einmal beworben haben.
Jedenfalls bin ich im gegebenen Kontext noch nicht eingeladen.

In anderem Kontext: "Schaffen" könnte auch bedeuten, dass ich rechtzeitig da bin:
_Ich hoffe, dass ich es bis zu dem Vorstellungsgespräch noch schaffe. Es sind schon zwei Busse ausgefallen._

(Der bestimmte Artikel zeigt, dass es ein bestimmte Vorstellungsgespräch ist und ich eine Einladung für einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt habe.)

_Ich habe ein Vorstellungsgespräch *bekommen/gekriegt* (umgangssprachlich). - _das kann beides sein_: I got an interview/I had an interview. Meist das erste, aber sicher ist das nur mit Kontext. _Im zweiten Fall wäre idiomatischer:_ Ich war bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch._


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> connotation I was invited.


Yes. _I got/was invited for an interview_ exists in English as well.


----------



## Hutschi

Statistik (ohne "Bereinigung"):

_"Ich habe ein Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen" - Google - 6 Treffer
"Ich wurde zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen" - Google - ca. 7000 Treffer_


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> It sounds a bit wordy to me...


It is just a set phrase. You don't think about how it might sound.


----------



## Syzygy

If you want to use _bekommen_, you can say "_Ich habe eine Einladung zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen._"
Or, in many contexts, a simple "_Ich habe ein Vorstellungsgespräch (am X.Y. bei ABC)._" might work too if you want something shorter.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _I got/was invited for an interview_ exists in English as well.


 In my experience, this is unlikely to be said unless the context were fairly formal.  The official invitation e-mail may say “We would like to invite you...” but you wouldn’t typically tell your friends “I got invited for an interview.”


----------



## berndf

Syzygy said:


> If you want to use _bekommen_, you can say "_Ich habe eine Einladung zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen._"


I think his problem is that he does *not *want to use _einladen _and not that he wants to use _bekommen_ because in his mind it sounds too formal or stilted. But in German _Vorstellungsgespräch _and _einladen/Einladung _is such a firmly established collocation that there is no such connotation.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> When you say "I *got* an interview" or "they *offered* me an interview," you mean that you made it to the next stage: you were _*selected*_ for an interview.


Do those expressions imply that the date for the interview has already been established, or just that you obtained the perspective of an interview - and they will let you know the day and hour later on?  If the latter is the case, then my perplexities concerning 'eingeladen' are still there.
In 'einladen' I sense the presence of 'summoning' - with indication of the date, of course (maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I think his problem is that he does *not *want to use _einladen _and not that he wants to use _bekommen_ because in his mind it sounds too formal or stilted.


 No, no, you've misunderstood me.  I have nothing against "einladen" if that's the equivalent!

Yes, in English "I got invited" would typically sound formal or stilted in a casual context, but of course I know that doesn't have to apply to "einladen."  That comment was meant purely in reference to the English sentence; it wasn't meant to imply anything about "einladen."

And when I said "dass ich zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen werde" sounded too wordy, that wasn't because of "einladen" per se, but because of the whole phrase, "*zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen werde*": it has a preposition and a modal verb, which the English "get an interview" doesn't (_mal abgesehen davon, dass "Vorstellungsgespräch" ein tierisch langes Wort ist! _).

You are right, though, that I don't particularly _*want*_ to use "bekommen" (or "kriegen").  It's just that I was talking about this with someone earlier and I used both "kriegen" and "anbieten" and then wondered if they were idiomatic because I had definitely translated from English in both cases!


bearded said:


> Do those expressions imply that the date for the interview has already been established, or just that you obtained the perspective of an interview - and they will let you know the day and hour later on?


 Typically, it's one of two scenarios:

1.) They give you the date and time.
2.) They give you some options to choose from.

I've never encountered

3.) They don't specify either a date and time or options to choose from.

My sense is that "einladen" works for both 1. and 2.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> And when I said "dass ich zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen werde" sounded too wordy, that wasn't because of "einladen" per se, but because of the whole phrase, "*zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen werde*": it has a preposition and a modal verb, which the English "get an interview" doesn't (_mal abgesehen davon, dass "Vorstellungsgespräch" ein tierisch langes Wort ist! _).


The shortest I could think of would be: _Ich hab' 'ne Einladung zum Vortellungsgespräch _or_ Sie haben mich zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen._


----------



## Hutschi

Umgangssprachlich verkürzt: (coll. shortened)_ Ich bin zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen.
(Ergänzung, siehe #20): Auch standardsprachlich verwendet.)

PS: What about "Ich darf (morgen) zum Vorstellungsgespräch." ? Is this possible or does it change the content too much?
Kann man das sagen, ohne den Inhalt zu sehr zu ändern?_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Umgangssprachlich verkürzt:_ Ich bin zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen._


----------



## Syzygy

Hutschi said:


> Umgangssprachlich verkürzt: (coll. shortened)_ Ich bin zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen._


Warum "umgangssprachlich"? Ist das nicht einfach Zustandspassiv?
Wenn wir auch freiere, umgangssprachlichere Varianten zulassen, finde ich ein lapidares "_Ich hab' ein/das Vorstellungsgespräch._" gar nicht mal so unidiomatisch. (wenn im Gesprächskontext schon klar ist, dass es um einen Bewerbungsprozess geht)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es ist eine umgangssprachliche Situation. Grammatisch ist es Zustandspassiv. 
Du hast recht:
Duden gibt es als standardsprachlich an: Duden | einladen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> The shortest I could think of would be: _Ich hab' 'ne Einladung zum Vortellungsgespräch _or_ Sie haben mich zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen._


Ich stimme Berndf hier zu, dass "eingeladen" das Verb der Wahl ist. So sagt man es einfach.


----------



## elroy

Is there a way to give it a connotation of accomplishment, as in “I made the cut” or “I made it to the next round”?

“Ich wurde zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen” sounds like a neutral statement, simply reporting what happened. 

“I *got* an interview” has that “I made it!” connotation.  Is there a way to express that in German? 

“Ich hab’s geschafft! Ich habe eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen!”
“Ich bin soweit! Ich habe...”

Would one of these work?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> “Ich hab’s geschafft! Ich habe eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen!”


 Das passt. Klingt sehr natürlich.



elroy said:


> “Ich bin soweit! Ich habe...”


"Soweit" passt hier gar nicht.


----------



## elroy

I’m pretty sure I’ll get an interview. - Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich’s schaffe, eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch zu bekommen.

Das ist zwar wesentlich länger als die englische Variante, dürfte aber passen, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ll get an interview. - Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich’s schaffe, eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch zu bekommen.


Klingt gut, ja.

Kürzer:

_Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen werde.

Bestimmt bekomme ich eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch bekommen werde.


Richtig, wollte ich auch (fast so) gerade schreiben. Das "schaffen" ist überflüssig. Ich sehe aber keine Notwendigkeit für den periphrastischen Futur. Ich hätte
_Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch bekomme._
geschrieben. Oder auch:
_Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen werde._


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch bekomme._


Richtig, würde ich auch so sagen. Futur ist überflüssig. Da habe ich mich zu sehr an Elias Vorlage gehalten.


----------



## elroy

Danke, alles klar! 


Kajjo said:


> Da habe ich mich zu sehr an Elias Vorlage gehalten.


 Ich habe doch keinen Futur verwendet :


elroy said:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich’s *schaffe*, eine Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch zu bekommen.


 Eine Frage noch: Warum passt "soweit" nicht? Kannst Du / könnt Ihr das begründen?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich habe doch keinen Futur verwendet :


Er meinte das:


elroy said:


> I’m pretty sure I’*ll* get an interview.


------------------------------


elroy said:


> Warum passt "soweit" nicht?


_Ich bin soweit_ bezieht sich nur auf die Zeit. Man sagt dies, um einem anderen, der auf die Fertigstellung einer Arbeit wartet, Bescheid zu geben. In anderen pragmatischen Kontexten passt das nicht.


----------



## elroy

Ah, so it's like "I'm done."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ah, so it's like "I'm done."


Exactly.

PS: Or equivalent to _I am ready_ if you want to express that you have finished some preparations, as in _I am ready to go_ after you have laced your shoes.


----------

